
We paid $10k for a domain and all we got was less traffic - bstanfield
https://medium.com/swlh/we-paid-10k-for-a-domain-and-all-we-got-was-less-traffic-536554ca50d8
======
cookiemonsta
Whenever moving domains you risk losing traffic from organic search (although
generally it won't be significant if you do it properly)

I thought it was going to be because people were typing in
[http://crew.com](http://crew.com) rather than crew.co

